# Halloween Projectors Super Sale!!!



## ldiliberto (Sep 10, 2008)

*Halloween Projectors Super Sale!!*

They have 7 projectors that can be used for Halloween and Christmas. This saves lots of money by not having to buy 2 different projectors.

The below Halloween Laser Projector is only $299 and plays halloween music as it displays images:










The below LED Halloween Projector is only $59 and it allows you to Personalize Halloween slides:


----------

